# Fall Muskies



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought I would share with you guys some of the better fish my son and I have caught in the last few of weeks. Fall is our best time here. All fish were caught on our baits....First one is my son's "tank" from Eagle Lake Ontario, the rest are all caught here locally. Notice that he got most of the good ones...LOL

Rod


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish guys!! They're definitely getting the feed bag on....


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow RJ, You guy's aren't playin' around!!! Those are some beautiful, healthy tank's, congratulations!!! What does a guy need to do to stow away on one of those trips? I really wouldn't take up much room, just me and my tackle box! LOL!!! Great job Rod. What were the preferred baits and colors this year? 

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Those are MONSTERS, I'm really jealous. Thanks for posting the photos, i'd love to know the breakdown of the baits used to catch them!

MS


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, even a nice pike in there!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

those look fantastic, nice job! also see that hawg pike.
kast


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are some hog muskies you guys got there. congrats and thanks for the pics, those must be some good baits you guys are making.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

amazing fish rj, love your baits i do, works of art

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are some amazing muskies. I love the markings and coloration they have.

Great stuff, Rod.


----------

